# Body Kit Debate!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Ok soon I’ll be getting the rest of a body kit lip pieces and since I do not have lowering springs on my car I’m not worried about scraping the kit so it won’t matter if it is fiberglass or polyurethane. 

My two choices I have decided are between the:

Ionic Dynamic
Side Skirts and Two-Piece Rear Valance(made of fiberglass).










Or the


Stillen
Side Skirts and Two-Piece Rear Valance(made of polyurethane).









I already have the Stillen Front Lip made of polyurethane. So I was going to complete the Stillen kit so I will have the full kit but since I have a Mitsubishi Galant GTZ spoiler the spoiler is kind of squared off and it will “match” off well on my rear w/the Ionic Dynamics kit. 









http://images.cardomain.com/installs/24000-24999/24211_466_full.jpg

http://images.cardomain.com/installs/24000-24999/24211_467_full.jpg

http://images.cardomain.com/installs/24000-24999/24211_465_full.jpg

http://images.cardomain.com/installs/24000-24999/24211_464_full.jpg

Ok Guys/Girls tell me what you think I should get to “help” complete my body kit.

Thank You.
-Will


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Definately the first,

Seth


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Have u considered the Sarona (did I spell it right?) kit. I personally like that one, but I had to choose I'd say the first one.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Definately the first,
> 
> Seth *


the Sarona is a full front bumper and rear bumper replacement....
and I want to be able to keep both of my billet grills...and the Sarona kits are very poor quality and fitment(fiberglass)...these are continuous complaints.....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
What I meant by first is the first picture which is the Ionic Dunamic one.
In fact, I've never seen that before and may get it for my sisters maxima. It's like a little over $350 for skirts and the rear valence. Plus S/H of course.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah the first has better sides too.....


----------

